# Connecting to wifi/ethernet



## OzDev (Feb 2, 2016)

I have a PC build at my University, and I am trying to install FreeBSD.

I have FreeBSD 10.1 on a disk, and have fully installed it (set up users, timezone, etc)

The only thing I'm stuck on, is Internet.  I have a WiFi dongle, a WiFi USB that came with my RPi, as well as a USB to Ethernet cord to plug into my PC.  But connecting to WiFi during install hasn't worked.

So I am unsure what I do now, to connect to the WiFi with one of my devices?

Note, I am using school WiFi...So, it requires a username or password. Like this:
http://wiki.cs.huji.ac.il/wiki/Wireless/eduroam

Any and all help is welcome!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2016)

Handbook: 30.3. Wireless Networking


----------



## cellini (Feb 2, 2016)

If you have X configured something I guess you don't have with no Internet? You could install net-mgmt/wifimgr for an easy WiFi connection, as long as your WiFi card is supported by FreeBSD 10.1.


----------



## OzDev (Feb 2, 2016)

cellini said:


> If you have X configured something I guess you don't have with no Internet? You could install net-mgmt/wifimgr for an easy wifi connection, as long as your wifi card is supported by FreeBSD 10.1.


I don't have X configured, as you need internet to install it, do you not?  I don't understand how I can install things without internet?


----------



## max21 (Feb 3, 2016)

OzDev said:


> I don't have X configured, as you need internet to install it, do you not?  I don't understand how I can install things without internet?


Like many, I like compiling ports so I can customize the configuration, but since gnome2 is history; If I want to use mate on 10.2, I had to learn to use packages.  At least up until about a month ago. 

Anyway ...

Google your keywords like this:  wifimgr Freshports . . and . .  wifimgr FreeBSD
Even ***Install mate on FreeBSD*** will show you the best way to do it.  It's one of the first three listing.  Pick the easiest one ... it the one that works!

This is direct.  It should have all you need to connect, but I don’t know wifi yet.
http://opal.com/freebsd/ports/net-mgmt/wifimgr/

You have to use any other computer and download your needed package(s).  Pick the latest full version and download the tar and install it yourself.  It’s easy to install and those instructions are all over FreeBSD internet.

Something like, untar it, cd inside that directory and do:

```
./config
or
./configuration
```
.


----------



## max21 (Feb 3, 2016)

Because of rushing I posted the wrong information.  Sorry about that.  The Freshport link is for ports. There is a  site where FreeBSD have a gigantic list of packages but for some reason I always - always  lose it after use, and it has been impossible for me to re-find it, even after googling

You can use filewatcher to find FreeBSD packages, for sure.  Just make sure you got the one for FreeBSD when searching filewatcher directly.

http://www.filewatcher.com/d/FreeBSD/7.4-release/amd64/wifimgr-1.7.tbz.108297.html


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 3, 2016)

Or go to http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/quarterly/All/ and look up your package there. But manually downloading net-mgmt/wifimgr is going to be pretty tricky because it has a large dependency list. Also not going to help much with setting up eduroam.

OzDev: Follow the handbook and when it comes to setting up /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf use step 1 of the command line setup instructions on http://ca.huji.ac.il/services/internet/connect/wireless/linux-edu.shtml. These should work on FreeBSD as well. Just use /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf instead of /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf. Instead of step 2 just run `service netif restart`.


----------



## max21 (Feb 3, 2016)

tobik said:


> ... is going to be pretty tricky because it has a large dependency list. Also not going to help much with setting up eduroam.


... and if you can get that done you will be well ahead of the class, then crowned King of FreeBSD by me.  Back in the day when Virtualbox was made to work for FreeBSD it has hundreds of dependencies.  I was new, just like you now,  After many weeks of trying, I never got the job done.  In your case, if less than 40 dependencies is needed, I would give it a try.  It would be a great experience.  Other than that there is nothing you can do but this:

1) Skip lunch and find the school Ethernet cable and hook it up to your system and install your wifi needs.  Your school got to have an Ethernet cable somewhere.  It could be in the classroom next door if not in yours.

2) You are already ahead of the game anyway since you build the PC.  Simply take out the hard-drive and put it in another computer that has an Ethernet cable, like at home or in the teacher lounge.  Chances are, you will not have to ajust a single BIOS setting.   Heck, ask the Dean to use his.   Do what you need, then pop that hard-drive back in your self-build PC .


----------

